
What It Is Actually Like to Be in the Engine Room of the Startup Economy - andrewl
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/07/10/books/review/chaos-monkeys-by-antonio-garcia-martinez.html
======
antongm
Author here, for all your trolling needs.

